# saving a diy venue?



## ipoPua (Apr 19, 2013)

one of the absolutely most important local independent showplaces is on the verge of being shut down for noise violations. the cops told the owner that if they held one more show he'd be arrested, so i was wondering if anyone on the site had any tips regarding giving up ownership to a collective or to an abstraction like companies do so we could save the place. it seems like the last option would be for him to give up ownership and for the place to turn into a squat, but i feel like everyone involved would prefer to avoid that because it seems like a legal stretch that could result in even more people going under. but i don't really know, i'm trying to figure it out with google but if anyone has any advice at all we'd all really appreciate it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 19, 2013)

where is this specifically? is it a house or commercial space?


----------



## wizehop (Apr 19, 2013)

How do the cops have a say in this? did you guys talk to the city at all? Most cities have laws pertaining to noise levels and when you can and cant be noisy ext. And ya zoning could fuck you.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 19, 2013)

yeah unfortunately the city will always take the side of the cops no matter what...


----------



## ipoPua (May 2, 2013)

its technically a house, the funeral home in buffalo. things were looking up for awhile but the other night a band was just practicing, not even having a show, and they got another complaint for that so now its back in the air


----------

